# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [SOLVED] Where can I find Unity themes (Ubuntu 12.04)?

## MrsUser

Can someone point me to good themes for Ubuntu 12.04 that work with Unity? Google only turns up themes for the Gnome shell.

----------


## ahmad000012

i need unity theme too

----------


## mcduck

http://gnome-look.org/, anything under "GTK3" category will work for both Unity and Gnome-shell. And same goes for icons, of course.

----------


## Frogs Hair

You will need Gnome 3.4 themes if using the Gnome Shell as well as Unity. many of the 3.2 won't work properly especially the shell theme.

----------


## MrsUser

Thank you all. I found a nice theme called 'MediterraneanNight' on gnome-look. Also installed the Faenza icons. Now Ubuntu looks good  :Smile:  Installation was a bit awkward for me though. Because I'm a newb on Ubuntu and didn't know where and how to put the files.

MediterraneanNight theme:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=148398

Faenza icons:
http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...content=128143

----------


## bogan

Hi!, *MrsUser*,

You Posted:


> I'm a newb on Ubuntu and didn't know where and how to put the files.


I can not claim to be a newb, but I don't know where, either. 

Would you please tell us where and how you *did* put them? 

Chao!, *bogan*.

----------


## MrsUser

I unpacked the archives, then placed the desired theme folder in:

/usr/share/themes

Same for the icon themes. After unpacking, I placed the according folder in:

/usr/share/icons

I encountered a problem at first, though. Had no access rights to those directories. So, in order to do these operations, start Nautilus with admin rights:

Open Terminal and type: gksudo nautilus

In that Nautilus window you can now copy/move files wherever you want.

Then, when finished, set the desired theme by using 'Gnome Tweak Tool', 'Ubuntu Tweak' or 'MyUnity'. Personally, I used Gnome Tweak Tool, which is strangely named 'Advanced Settings' after it has been installed. So, in order to find it after install, type 'advanced' in the dash search.

----------


## dancairns

hey everyone i found some cool themes here for 12.04 http://ubuntudan.blogspot.com.au/201...untu-1110.html hope you all liked them as much as i did  :Smile:

----------


## spalek83

> Thank you all. I found a nice theme called 'MediterraneanNight' on gnome-look. Also installed the Faenza icons. Now Ubuntu looks good  Installation was a bit awkward for me though. Because I'm a newb on Ubuntu and didn't know where and how to put the files.
> 
> MediterraneanNight theme:
> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=148398
> 
> Faenza icons:
> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.p...content=128143


thank you, love that theme

----------


## techvish81

i don't think this is a writers blog. lol  :Popcorn:

----------


## dancairns

I found this great article on the latest Ubuntu themes http://ubuntudan.blogspot.com.au/201...untu-1304.html  I hope that helps you  :Very Happy:

----------


## BrunoLotse

Hi! I created in my user's directory hidden folder .themes and drop all my themes there. That's why I don't need mess up with root's /usr/share directory. Cheers,Bruno

----------

